# Grilled Cheese Fries Recipe...



## kleenex (Nov 12, 2014)

~Grilled Cheese Fries! | Oh Bite It

Only three ingredients....


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 13, 2014)

Heart attack waiting to happen, oh my. This is awesome. My daughter will love it. Thank you for sharing.


----------

